# Joey Jordison leaves Slipknot...



## MikeH (Dec 12, 2013)

Whoa...

Slipknot


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIT. This explains a lot of the awkward statements about when new material is coming and I kinda expected Corey to leave but this WAY unexpected.


----------



## DC23 (Dec 12, 2013)

Whoa. Figured they'd give Corey the boot first.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 12, 2013)

WTF man!? He is (was I guess now) an integral part of the band! Did not see that coming at all! They were just talking about going in to record and put out a new album next year, and he's skipping out on that? I am _very_ surprised, holy shit!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't say I've ever been a fan of theirs, but that's still pretty crazy


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 12, 2013)

Mega bummer. Hope they'll find someone with a similar style to join back up. Real blow to 15-year-old me.


----------



## Jlang (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow.. I thought they would of just broken up before this ever took place.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Dec 12, 2013)

Surely this has to be the end of them?

Maybe they'll get some killer session guy like Korn did with Ray.
Either way, it wont be the same


----------



## CTID (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel more like they kicked him out than he quit, because right after Paul died, Joey posted about how Slipknot was about to go back into the studio to record and how he'd written a ton of songs, while pretty much everyone in the band went on records as saying that it was too soon, and maybe they've just been butting heads ever since?

All, of course, is just speculation and guesswork.


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 12, 2013)

They should get Mike Portnoy!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 12, 2013)

good for joey! happy for him


----------



## teejay (Dec 12, 2013)

That sucks. I haven't really enjoyed slipknot since they kinda went main stream. But Joey was really one of the most talented members of the band. And slipknot couldn't handle Mike Portnoy as their drummer.


----------



## 80H (Dec 12, 2013)

teejay said:


> That sucks. I haven't really enjoyed slipknot since they kinda went main stream. But Joey was really one of the most talented members of the band. And slipknot couldn't handle Mike Portnoy as their drummer.



you may as well just say the sky is blue or piss is liquid. if portnoy was my drummer i would probably spend most of my time being upset with him for doing things i wasn't prepared for


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 12, 2013)

If only they had multiple drummers to fill the gap...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> If only they had multiple drummers to fill the gap...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 12, 2013)

Portnoy probably wouldn't be a bad fit. It'd give him ample time to do all his projects and he's already got a history with Taylor and Root.

And speaking of Root, I think I read recently he's not on the current or upcoming Stone Sour tour so he could focus on Slipknot material. Guess he'll be doing some drummer auditions as well.

Maybe we'll get a documentary like DT did.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> Maybe we'll get a documentary like DT did.


That would be so EPIC!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 12, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> That would be so EPIC!



And the documentary will be called 

"The Knot Comes Loose"


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 13, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> And the documentary will be called
> 
> "The Knot Comes Loose"


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 13, 2013)

I really liked their first 2 albums even though I've long since grown out of them. If they could actually find their way back to that old sound I might still have some interest in them but they've just changed too much for me to even really look at them as the same band. It's ashamed to see them fall apart even though I'm not really a fan anymore though.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 13, 2013)

The ....?


----------



## Dan (Dec 13, 2013)

I hear Peter Criss is free?


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 13, 2013)

Joey's been coming across as a selfish douchebag lately anyways.. This isn't unexpected.


----------



## cronux (Dec 13, 2013)

either way, the next record will be the biggest crossroad in their career... i hope it wont suck as much as the last one


----------



## teejay (Dec 13, 2013)

My point though 80H is that the string players in slipknot mainly do nothing but bar chords. where as portnoy is use to being one of the main driving forces behind the band he is in. I seriously doubt slipknot could handle practicing more then what they are use to by now. They, like Avenged Sevenfold have a stitch and I see them sticking to it for awhile


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 13, 2013)

No! Just NO! Call me a fanboy but there is just no Slipknot without Joey. I mean, he was there from the very beginning. Yeah, Paul was also one of the founding members but his sudden death was completely different thing and the band sure hasn't been the same after his death but after Joey is gone, then there will be no Slipknot for me.

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised at all if someone else in the band also quited the after this until only original member in the band would be Clown (considering how the band was ultimately his idea, iirc).

Nevertheless, this sucks big time and I'm not even close to being as excited about the new album as I was before. This will probably also mean that the release is pushed back because now they have to find a new drummer.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 13, 2013)

Seeing STM on sunday so if i meet him when i meet up with Jed i'll be sure to ask him what made him get up and go . Still sucks but hey he's a grown man ( no pun intended on his height haha)


----------



## Leuka (Dec 13, 2013)

They just got so much into Blue Man Group that they thought that an actual drummer is not needed, so they're just gonna hire some dude in a Dave Mustaine mask to whack garbage cans with a baseball bat.


----------



## DeKay (Dec 13, 2013)

I think ray luzier would fit slipknot very well, he's an great metal drummer but sucks at making stuff groove.

Lets do it, take ray to slipknot and get back david to korn - win win situation.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Saying as Jordison has been at the centre of the cash grab antics of Slipknot for many years now, I'm surprised he is out, I think he probably got the boot. Or perhaps he finally found the tiny shred of integrity he had left and remembered the clause in their original manifesto; If the band loses it's intensity, they quit. If they lose creativity, they quit. If any one member dies, they quit. If any one member wants out, they quit. That was designed as an honest oath they laid down to ensure that the intensity and passion of their music would never decline to the point where they were making half-arsed, by the numbers music.

Sadly, they have been ignoring this manifesto for years - I suppose it's easier to be dishonest and pretend you never made those promises and keep raking the cash in with 2 shit albums in the last 10 years and plenty of big ticket festival appearances. They lost their intensity after Iowa and the shit Stone Sour b sides that Corey and Jim hijacked Slipknot with for Vol3 and AHIG should have never happened. That the band's integrity was in tatters was not enough, but the death of Paul should have really seen the end of it.

I hope Corey Taylor and Jim Root (because they are the ones in control of the ship now that their power trio with Joey is broken) can act with some dignity and finally, 10 years too late, put Slipknot to bed. I wish I could trust them to do that, but I know that I cannot, they will find another drummer and make another 10 years of shit, soulless music and T shirt sales.

When I was younger and first getting into metal, around the year 1999 or 2000, the honesty of Slipknot meant so much to me, it made their music all the more real knowing the commitment they had to it. Sadly their honesty stopped meaning anything as soon as they finished the Iowa tour in 03, because the band that got back together a year later to start work on Vol3 was Slipknot in name only.


----------



## DLG (Dec 13, 2013)

PAGING MIKE PORTNOY


----------



## Uncreative123 (Dec 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Saying as Jordison has been at the centre of the cash grab antics of Slipknot for many years now, I'm surprised he is out, I think he probably got the boot. Or perhaps he finally found the tiny shred of integrity he had left and remembered the clause in their original manifesto; If the band loses it's intensity, they quit. If they lose creativity, they quit. If any one member dies, they quit. If any one member wants out, they quit. That was designed as an honest oath they laid down to ensure that the intensity and passion of their music would never decline to the point where they were making half-arsed, by the numbers music.
> 
> Sadly, they have been ignoring this manifesto for years - I suppose it's easier to be dishonest and pretend you never made those promises and keep raking the cash in with 2 shit albums in the last 10 years and plenty of big ticket festival appearances. They lost their intensity after Iowa and the shit Stone Sour b sides that Corey and Jim hijacked Slipknot with for Vol3 and AHIG should have never happened. That the band's integrity was in tatters was not enough, but the death of Paul should have really seen the end of it.
> 
> ...




Corey's wife has more power in the band than Jim does and that's a problem. I would've put Joey second (or third behind stephanie). He and Paul were majority writers. Not surprised Jim's sitting out this SS tour. This has been in the making.

Good luck with allllllllll that.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 13, 2013)

wow, this is pretty weird! I always imagined he'd be the last person to leave Slipknot, especially considering how much he has been reinforcing the idea of Slipknot moving on and continuing after Paul's death. He recently said, in a very dickish way, that Corey's opinion wasn't important, and they would continue on with or without him, and their next gig would be their best gig ever, etc. I guess he was doing his best to hold on to a very important part of his life, and he probably just came to terms with it and quit.


----------



## cronux (Dec 13, 2013)

well somebody just call up Derek Roddy and let them make an Iowa 2 like record - works for me


----------



## DISTORT6 (Dec 13, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> Guess he'll be doing some drummer auditions as well.



"Yeah, that was great! You've got really fast feet and play like a demon. Could you put this mask and coveralls on and do it again?"

Or, actually, they'd play behind a screen, backstage.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 13, 2013)

This sucks, they didn't release anything good since Iowa but man, Joey is like one of the best mainstream metal drummers, and only one to use a pingy piccolo snare which sounds pretty ....ing brutal for a band that plays on arenas. He is also an integral part of the band, so this sucks even more.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 13, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> Corey's wife has more power in the band than Jim does and that's a problem. I would've put Joey second (or third behind stephanie). He and Paul were majority writers. Not surprised Jim's sitting out this SS tour. This has been in the making.
> 
> Good luck with allllllllll that.



Coreys wife has more of a say? Where did you get this info from? Im not saying its lies i just wanna read it


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 13, 2013)

Odd ... very odd, and unexpected, turn of events...


----------



## Dan (Dec 13, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Coreys wife has more of a say? Where did you get this info from? Im not saying its lies i just wanna read it



It's fairly well known that she wears the trousers on a lot of things he does. It wouldn't surprise me if she had a say on what happens with that band.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Dec 13, 2013)

Well.........f**k


----------



## Skullet (Dec 13, 2013)

Dan said:


> It's fairly well known that she wears the trousers on a lot of things he does. It wouldn't surprise me if she had a say on what happens with that band.



Is it  ? Well guess i've learned something new today  / Isnt that why sepultura split ? ( the original sepultura) Max's wife got to involved or something ?


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 13, 2013)

Bummer.

But, his drumming was only a special something on the first record, after that he was just another good metal drummer.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 13, 2013)

This REALLY blows. I dig myself some Scar the Martyr, but Slipknot without Joey is very odd to try to even picture in my head. I hope they can rebound and make a great album. I think it's going to be VERY tough without Joey and Paul. Sigh.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Saying as Jordison has been at the centre of the cash grab antics of Slipknot for many years now, I'm surprised he is out, I think he probably got the boot. Or perhaps he finally found the tiny shred of integrity he had left and remembered the clause in their original manifesto; If the band loses it's intensity, they quit. If they lose creativity, they quit. If any one member dies, they quit. If any one member wants out, they quit. That was designed as an honest oath they laid down to ensure that the intensity and passion of their music would never decline to the point where they were making half-arsed, by the numbers music.
> 
> Sadly, they have been ignoring this manifesto for years - I suppose it's easier to be dishonest and pretend you never made those promises and keep raking the cash in with 2 shit albums in the last 10 years and plenty of big ticket festival appearances. They lost their intensity after Iowa and the shit Stone Sour b sides that Corey and Jim hijacked Slipknot with for Vol3 and AHIG should have never happened. That the band's integrity was in tatters was not enough, but the death of Paul should have really seen the end of it.
> 
> ...



THIS. in my lifetime, i have never been more dissapointed and let down then when vol 3 was released. Slipknot was so important to me for the reasons you stated and then BAM, stabbed in the heart with what they turned into.


----------



## Dan (Dec 13, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Is it  ? Well guess i've learned something new today  / Isnt that why sepultura split ? ( the original sepultura) Max's wife got to involved or something ?



Nah dude, The Sepultura thing was something totally different:


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 13, 2013)

There's no shortage of great drummers out there I don't think it would be too hard to find a new one that would fit in. What about Marco Minnemann? that would totally jump start Slipknot IMO.


----------



## Dalcan (Dec 13, 2013)

I haven't listened to them since high school, but that's pretty awful.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 13, 2013)

Very unexpected.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> When I was younger and first getting into metal, around the year 1999 or 2000, the honesty of Slipknot meant so much to me, it made their music all the more real knowing the commitment they had to it. Sadly their honesty stopped meaning anything as soon as they finished the Iowa tour in 03, because the band that got back together a year later to start work on Vol3 was Slipknot in name only.






thrsher said:


> THIS. in my lifetime, i have never been more dissapointed and let down then when vol 3 was released. Slipknot was so important to me for the reasons you stated and then BAM, stabbed in the heart with what they turned into.



I'm older than you guys... but now you know what it was like when Kiss released Dynasty.  To me, Slipknot figured out the Kiss formula - and now they are messing it with it (just like Kiss did). Although, Joey is a much better drummer!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

Dan said:


> It's fairly well known that she wears the trousers on a lot of things he does. It wouldn't surprise me if she had a say on what happens with that band.



If this is true, what the _fu_ck is the deal with wives ruining one-great bands?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 13, 2013)

As a fan of the band (although can't call myself a Maggot lol) It's sad news.
Still I'm happy the band will continue working on a new record. 
I wish Joey all the best!

Who knows, maybe one day he'll be back? (as history shows - there are musicians went back to their bands, even though they said they never will, or it's impossible hehe)


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 13, 2013)

Update: Andols Herrick said on facebook he'd love to try out. I'm sure he's capable of playing it, thoughts?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 13, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Update: Andols Herrick said on facebook he'd love to try out. I'm sure he's capable of playing it, thoughts?



He's beyond capable of doing it. Herrick is a monster.


----------



## fps (Dec 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Saying as Jordison has been at the centre of the cash grab antics of Slipknot for many years now, I'm surprised he is out, I think he probably got the boot. Or perhaps he finally found the tiny shred of integrity he had left and remembered the clause in their original manifesto; If the band loses it's intensity, they quit. If they lose creativity, they quit. If any one member dies, they quit. If any one member wants out, they quit. That was designed as an honest oath they laid down to ensure that the intensity and passion of their music would never decline to the point where they were making half-arsed, by the numbers music.
> 
> Sadly, they have been ignoring this manifesto for years - I suppose it's easier to be dishonest and pretend you never made those promises and keep raking the cash in with 2 shit albums in the last 10 years and plenty of big ticket festival appearances. They lost their intensity after Iowa and the shit Stone Sour b sides that Corey and Jim hijacked Slipknot with for Vol3 and AHIG should have never happened. That the band's integrity was in tatters was not enough, but the death of Paul should have really seen the end of it.
> 
> ...



I'll quote this to have it put up again.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 13, 2013)

*RE: Andols trying out and being able to do it*

I think he'd be an EXCELLENT fit. His style is somewhat similar. Mainly that he has that same type of foot work going on that Joey does. Sometimes really odd placement of triplets and stuff. Andols' drums in Chimaira ALWAYS have stood out to me. For example:


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 13, 2013)

I always thought he was a better drummer than Jordison. Even on the Roadrunner United stuff, his drums were leagues ahead.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 13, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I always thought he was a better drummer than Jordison. Even on the Roadrunner United stuff, his drums were leagues ahead.



THIS! 
Andols is extremely underrated and I was very bummed when he left Chimaira. Both times. But seeing as he's not really in a band or a band of national touring caliber, this would be incredible.


----------



## nugget666 (Dec 13, 2013)

no lombardo - no slipknot


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 13, 2013)

Was a big fan when I was about 16. Who to replace him? Dave Lombardo?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 13, 2013)

teejay said:


> My point though 80H is that the string players in slipknot mainly do nothing but bar chords. where as portnoy is use to being one of the main driving forces behind the band he is in. I seriously doubt slipknot could handle practicing more then what they are use to by now. They, like Avenged Sevenfold have a stitch and I see them sticking to it for awhile



you clearly have never seen Mick play then cause that guy is an absolute monster and plays much more than just barre chords. IF Portnoy were to ever join Slipknot why would they have to change their style to make sure he fit? If anything he should be the one to change his style so he fits in the band.


Im not too hurt by this since i dont really enjoy anything after Iowa but it still sucks to see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah I don't like Slipknot, but good ....ing god Mick is a monster.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hoJ8H-Vzwc


----------



## DISTORT6 (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If this is true, what the _fu_ck is the deal with wives ruining one-great bands?








I have no idea! 
(No huge fan of either band)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I don't like Slipknot, but good ....ing god Mick is a monster.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hoJ8H-Vzwc


 a Bad MOFO.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 13, 2013)

Lombardo was the first person to come to mind. I mean, I'm sure he'd have the time in there somewhere. Andols would be a neat choice too.

But yeah, I think this pretty much confirms the next 'Knot record will be it. For the best. As much as I thought they got better as the years went on, it seemed like Slipknot needed to be put out of its misery for a while now.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I don't like Slipknot, but good ....ing god Mick is a monster.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hoJ8H-Vzwc



Definitely keeping this on tap for the next time I hear someone say "Slipknot's guitarists suck."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 13, 2013)

They should get the drummer and bass guy from mudvayne.
I don't think those guys are doing anything at the moment and they'd fit perfectly


----------



## isispelican (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, cant really process this


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I don't like Slipknot, but good ....ing god Mick is a monster.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hoJ8H-Vzwc




I was about to post that in response to the "one finger power chords" thing. Not one of my favourite Slipknot songs but that is a tight as .... take. Anyone who thinks Mick Thomson is some standard nu metal banger should post a vid of themselves nailing that riff and getting the palm mutes in the right place, it's not as easy as Mick makes it look.

Mick has talked many times, and sadly never realised his dream of making a death metal band, which is a shame as I think it could be amazing.


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 13, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> They should get Mike Portnoy!



Came here to write or read this exact same comment!

Left pleased


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 13, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Is it  ? Well guess i've learned something new today  / Isnt that why sepultura split ? ( the original sepultura) Max's wife got to involved or something ?



Not really... Max's wife is virtually responsible for his whole career, she is very important in the grand scheme of things. But the band was bothered by her lol


----------



## crg123 (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Wow lmao. That little interlude got to me I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 13, 2013)

Best thing that could possibly happen for that band. Joey has become such a weak player in the team. Everything is crazy (tennis balls in a dryer) fills ever 3 measures over the last few years, ESPECIALLY live. Plus that guy has the worst live tempo, everything is super sped up & overplayed because of it. This is a chance for the band to get a guy who holds down the roll as part of the rhythm section & not the 'lead' drummer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Mick has talked many times, and sadly never realised his dream of making a death metal band, which is a shame as I think it could be amazing.



Given the direction the band is going, I wonder if that dream will become a reality eventually.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Dec 13, 2013)

74 posts and no  ?


----------



## themike (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

themike said:


>


Dat goatee


----------



## mgh (Dec 13, 2013)

don't give a shit about Slipknot but Joey played a few songs at Donington for Metallica when Lars was unwell many moons ago, and was great. 

And why in the name of God would Portnoy want to play wth Slipknot? A7X was bad enough, he really needs to get over DT dropping him, carry on with Transatlantic, and get a proper prog-metal band together...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 13, 2013)

mgh said:


> don't give a shit about Slipknot but Joey played a few songs at Donington for Metallica when Lars was unwell many moons ago, and was great.
> 
> And why in the name of God would Portnoy want to play wth Slipknot? A7X was bad enough, he really needs to get over DT dropping him, carry on with Transatlantic, and get a proper prog-metal band together...



Saying as they are so vastly, vastly different stylistically (Portnoy's previous musical exploits and Slipknot) I don't think you have to worry about Portnoy joing Slipknot any time soon.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 13, 2013)

I think he probably just got pissed off that Slipknot was turning slowly into Stone Sour anyway. I just don't think Slipknot are metal enough for Joey


----------



## Nats (Dec 13, 2013)

They should get Chris Pennie. And they should get Sam Goody to sell the official Slipknot jumpsuits for $100 bucks again


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2013)

Id like to see an unknown guy fill the position. Someone who comes out of nowhere and destroys all with his drumming.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 13, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> They should get the drummer and bass guy from mudvayne.
> I don't think those guys are doing anything at the moment and they'd fit perfectly



Matt MacDonough and Ryan Martinie, BTW...and there are rumors of a Mudvayne reunion in 2014...


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 13, 2013)

they should probably call it quits


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 13, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Matt MacDonough and Ryan Martinie, BTW...and there are rumors of a Mudvayne reunion in 2014...



Really now? Color me interested! 


As for the Joey thing...it does suck, but I'm gonna hold out a final opinion on how much it sucks until I hear the new Slipknot record. It could still come out pretty bad-assed, especially with the members knowing how important this album will be for them. Or it could be an unlistenable din.


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 13, 2013)

I think that the only album that slipknot could make, that would impress me, would be an absolute balls to the wall, tour de force, killer metal record.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 14, 2013)

Very surprising but in a way I'm glad. I've seen a few live videos of Slipknot recently and Joey just sucks. Out of time with everyone else, his double kick technique is incredibly sloppy and he plays everything too fast. 

I know he's nearly 40 now but that's no excuse to slacking, especially something as intense as slipknot


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll give this next album the same chance I gave the last two. I tend not to let the people in the band effect how I feel about a band so long as the music is good, and to me, Slipknot's music stopped being good after Iowa. What does that mean? It means Joey being in the band made zero difference on whether I liked it or not. We'll see how it goes, but I don't have high hopes, nor do I care that much.


----------



## projectjetfire (Dec 14, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3840192 said:


> ... but I don't have high hopes, nor do I care that much.



All Hope Is Gone then?

*kerching!*


----------



## -One- (Dec 14, 2013)

So, can Slipknot just break up already? I mean, we all know Mick would rather do death metal instead, and Jim and Corey have pretty much turned Slipknot into Stone Sour ft. Mick Thompson and extra percussion at this point. They lost intensity with Vol. 3, and All Hope is Gone pretty much killed it. They should just give it up and let MFKR and Iowa be their legacy, because if they keep going at this point, everyone is going to remember them for dropping their original style, and putting out subpar records.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 15, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I was about to post that in response to the "one finger power chords" thing. Not one of my favourite Slipknot songs but that is a tight as .... take. Anyone who thinks Mick Thomson is some standard nu metal banger should post a vid of themselves nailing that riff and getting the palm mutes in the right place, it's not as easy as Mick makes it look.
> 
> Mick has talked many times, and sadly never realised his dream of making a death metal band, which is a shame as I think it could be amazing.


Everyone in Slipknot is a really good musician. The music may not always show it off, but they're all very good at what they do.

I'm really bummed that Joey left. This makes me completely regret not seeing them in '09 when I had the chance. "I'll catch 'em next time around", I thought. 

Also,


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 15, 2013)

Slipknot lose a good songwriter


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2013)

damn man, wtf. Didn't see that coming at all!  very very shit! lets see who they replace him with :O


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2014)

Joey Jordison: &#39;I Did Not Quit Slipknot&#39; - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a lot of thoughts about a situation that I really don't care much about..

First off, KRIMH should HAVE this job and I believe he will get it. He posted two Slipknot audition videos that both completely crushed Jordison. Also Krimh replaced Vitek in Decapitated which is a HUGE feat on its own and then he goes and fills in for Inferno with Behemoth. Two bands that destroy Slipknot like a bear eating a fish. He's also alcohol and drug free which helps after having a guy like Jordison. He is my pick. 





I rest my case on him..... there is no better choice, period. 

Now,,, moving on to some of the completely stupid suggestions I have seen. Dave Lombardo?? ....ing really?? How does anyone on earth feel that that would be even slightly possible or a good idea? There's 50 reasons that it would never happen on either end of the situation. Ill add Portnoy to that same argument, no.... just no, it would NEVER happen. 

Slipknot is going to want a young but semi experienced drummer, someone with insane chops because they obviously will want to thumb their noses at Jordison. Next they wont want someone with a huge ego and huge price tag or baggage when they can get a blank slate type drummer that is just hungry for the work and opportunity, someone they can mold to their system. Also someone that will wear a costume which Dave Lombardo and Portnoy wouldnt do in 1000 years. So please just stop with those names. 

Maybe... just MAYBE Slipknot will get a new drummer and make their first listenable record since Iowa, perhaps Root and Taylor will put a concrete like separation between slipknot and stone sour material instead of letting SS bleed into Slipknot so often.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Joey Jordison: 'I Did Not Quit Slipknot' - Blabbermouth.net


 Indeed.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> I have a lot of thoughts about a situation that I really don't care much about..
> 
> First off, KRIMH should HAVE this job and I believe he will get it. He posted two Slipknot audition videos that both completely crushed Jordison. Also Krimh replaced Vitek in Decapitated which is a HUGE feat on its own and then he goes and fills in for Inferno with Behemoth. Two bands that destroy Slipknot like a bear eating a fish. He's also alcohol and drug free which helps after having a guy like Jordison. He is my pick.
> 
> ...


That's good stuff.  Wouldn't say he crushes Joey though, he'd be a fitting replacement.


----------



## Opion (Jan 2, 2014)

Man, I have some crazy mixed feelings about this&#8230;

Slipknot were the band that gave me the inspiration to play the guitar, 10 years ago. Anybody who is a hardcore Knot fan will know that their original "manifesto" was that, once one of the members either quit or passed, that they would be no more - there's nobody who can take the place of Joey/#1. Of course, with Paul's passing, they still carried on in his memory - which was tough, but they nailed it, with an ex-member filling in. Now that Joey was (apparently) fired, it doesn't seem to me that they would go on with just some random dude donning the kit. I just don't see it, agree with it, or feel that the rest of the guys could ever undergo such a change. 

Sure, Jordison was a coke addict, but he wasn't the only one with a drug problem&#8230;the entire band had its fair share of issues. But this is just crazy. As much as I love the band and will always cherish the effect their music had on my early years as a guitarist, I just don't think I could stand to see anybody take his place&#8230;but that is just me. Krihm obviously kills it on the kit - his rendition of "Eyeless" is ....ing impeccable - but damn&#8230;this still just blows me away. I still wanna hear the whole story. Joey seemed super stoked to get back into the studio to record new SK material, and now this happened. I imagine there'll be an interesting story behind it for sure.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 2, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> I rest my case on him..... there is no better choice, period.



See, there's obviously the problem with the complete generation of internet-musicians. The ability to play already existing songs and/or overly techy stuff does not make one a good choice for a band, other maybe than some techdeath band. I really like Krimh, he is a good guy and clearly one of the best drummers our country currently has to offer. But actually neither you nor I do now SHIT about how he (or anyone else) would fit into this band.

Don't get me wrong, I wish him all the best and all the luck in the world, but all these "SLIPKNOT NEED TO XXX AS DRUMMZERZ!" posts/facebook pages are ridiculous.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 2, 2014)

Considering how mad Decapitateds "Carnival is forever" is, which Krimh co-wrote, I'd say he's a very fitting heir to Joeys seat. Only thing that speaks against him is his age, since he's around 25, rest of the band is around the 40.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2014)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Indeed.



Either Joey was fired and Corey / Jim have spun it so he "quit", taking the responsibility off them, or Joey quit and is inferring that he was kicked out to avoid the backlash from fans for quitting.

One of the camps is being dishonest. Corey and Jim, who've done their best to steer the Slipknot ship off course for years, or Joey, a strung out, bloated coke addict. I don't know which one is lying, probably both.

I really feel sorry for Mick, Chris, Shawn, Sid and Craig, they probably just want to get on with making some ....ing music again.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Either Joey was fired and Corey / Jim have spun it so he "quit", taking the responsibility off them, or Joey quit and is inferring that he was kicked out to avoid the backlash from fans for quitting.
> 
> One of the camps is being dishonest. Corey and Jim, who've done their best to steer the Slipknot ship off course for years, or Joey, a strung out, bloated coke addict. I don't know which one is lying, probably both.
> 
> I really feel sorry for Mick, Chris, Shawn, Sid and Craig, they probably just want to get on with making some ....ing music again.




lol, it's all stephanie, dude. To put it in perspective- both Megadeth and Linkin Park have restraining orders against her. That says a lot. I'd assume nothing can be said right now because of the hordes of entertainment lawyers that are being involved in this right about now.


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 2, 2014)

Dramaknot!


----------



## Edika (Jan 2, 2014)

It seems that I am in the minority that likes Vol.3 and All Hope is Gone more than their previous albums. Intense albums would not be what I would describe Iowa and Slipknot as I would more percussive and groove oriented, dare I say deathcorish, with electronic sounds. In Vol.3 and All Hope is Gone, Thompson and Root showed that they actually can do more than tremolo pick for a few meters and then play one finger groove chords.
After stating my personal opinion about Slipknot's music evolution I don't think they'll quit. At least not without putting out a new album. 
I think their audience is mature enough by now to understand the world of economics and music and their newer fans probably wouldn't know about their oath or pledge. If my last statement sounds bitter I come from a Thrash metal background where their agenda was fighting the establishment and social evolution/revolution. End old man rant/


----------



## ZachK (Jan 2, 2014)

Uncreative123 said:


> lol, it's all stephanie, dude. To put it in perspective- both Megadeth and Linkin Park have restraining orders against her. That says a lot. I'd assume nothing can be said right now because of the hordes of entertainment lawyers that are being involved in this right about now.



I'm willing to agree Stephanie had a part in this.

Stephanie, Corey, and joey were essentially the power trio in Slipknot, as in they held the power. 

I've heard stories about Stephanie being crazy and controlling when it comes to the band, and it shouldn't be so. Sadly, it is. 

Also, that KRIMH drummer was great, and would be a good replacement, I just don't see it happening.

I think the guys in Slipknot would want someone they've a) perhaps worked with before
b) Is an accomplished drummer
and c) is a great songwriter.

I'd hate to see them grab up some internet sensation that can play but can't right, considering Joey was a huge contributor to songwriting. That's not a shot at Krimh, it's just an opinion, he's a talented dude without a doubt.


----------



## død (Jan 2, 2014)

Who the hell is Stephanie?


----------



## ZachK (Jan 2, 2014)

død;3863093 said:


> Who the hell is Stephanie?



Corey Taylor's wife


----------



## Joose (Jan 2, 2014)

Krimh. (Formerly of Decapitated and Behemoth)




There's already a facebook page called "We want Krimh in Slipknot" with over 6k "Likes".

https://www.facebook.com/pages/We-Want-Krimh-in-Slipknot/342365909236839


----------



## themike (Jan 2, 2014)

I think Krimh is good as most of you do, but I dont understand the facination with him joining Slipknot. There are a LOT of amazing drummers out there, and when you're on Slipknots level, you have the pick of the litter. Dont forget its as much a business decesion as it is finding a talented musician. 

First person to pop in my mind was Tim Yeung....


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Either Joey was fired and Corey / Jim have spun it so he "quit", taking the responsibility off them, or Joey quit and is inferring that he was kicked out to avoid the backlash from fans for quitting.
> 
> One of the camps is being dishonest. Corey and Jim, who've done their best to steer the Slipknot ship off course for years, or Joey, a strung out, bloated coke addict. I don't know which one is lying, probably both.
> 
> I really feel sorry for Mick, Chris, Shawn, Sid and Craig, they probably just want to get on with making some ....ing music again.


I'm still waiting for a Mick Thompson Technical Death Metal band.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

Uncreative123 said:


> lol, it's all stephanie, dude. To put it in perspective- both Megadeth and Linkin Park have restraining orders against her. That says a lot. I'd assume nothing can be said right now because of the hordes of entertainment lawyers that are being involved in this right about now.


Explain......


----------



## ZachK (Jan 2, 2014)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Explain......



I concur, I've never heard of these restraining orders.

Did she .... with their shit at a festival or something? I don't think the Know have ever toured with Megadave or LP in recent years, so I don't know where this is coming from.


----------



## Joose (Jan 2, 2014)

themike said:


> I think Krimh is good as most of you do, but I dont understand the facination with him joining Slipknot. There are a LOT of amazing drummers out there, and when you're on Slipknots level, you have the pick of the litter. Dont forget its as much a business decesion as it is finding a talented musician.
> 
> First person to pop in my mind was Tim Yeung....




I agree. But I do like the idea. Tim Yeung would be my #1 choice, Krimh #2 in my mind right now.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeung is quick but there doesn't seem to be as much weight behind him as Krimhs grooves. Krimh just looks like he is meant for that boiler suit


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 2, 2014)

ZachK said:


> I concur, I've never heard of these restraining orders.
> 
> Did she .... with their shit at a festival or something? I don't think the Know have ever toured with Megadave or LP in recent years, so I don't know where this is coming from.





She was a "prominent manager" before being involved with corey or the band. She's fairly known in the industry and not very liked. Not a very promising sign when her own friends describe her as "someone you either like or hate." LIKE or hate.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I'm still waiting for a Mick Thompson Technical Death Metal band.



Same here brother, the sad thing is that due to the Taylor / Root power duo more than likely dictating who can do what and when, lest outside activities affect Slipknot productivity (unless those outside activities are Stone Sour related, of course) Mick probably won't ever do it unless Slipknot break up - which I'm hoping will come sooner rather than later.

Sad, because I know deep down, that Mick Thomson doing death metal, the kind of old school, Morbid Angel influenced death metal he grew up on, would ....ing slay.


----------



## Joose (Jan 2, 2014)

sol niger 333 said:


> Yeung is quick but there doesn't seem to be as much weight behind him as Krimhs grooves. Krimh just looks like he is meant for that boiler suit



And yet I agree with this as well. I just think Yeung could groove when he has to write to Slipknot's riffs. 

I dunno, anyone but Portnoy.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 2, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> That's good stuff.  Wouldn't say he crushes Joey though, he'd be a fitting replacement.



You're right, he completely obliterates him


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 2, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> You're right, he completely obliterates him



Yes.

Joey is so ridiculously overrated. There are countless better metal drummers that play circles around him.


----------



## oracles (Jan 2, 2014)

Krimh is a spectacular drummer, but I really hope he doesn't join Slipknot, the guy is way too talented to play drums for such a mediocre band, especially after having been in Decapitated where his talents were put to proper use. I personally think Joey is a drastically overrated drummer, but if what he's saying is true, I'm kinda bummed for the guy, it'd suck an awful lot finding out you've been fired over the internet.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 2, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Same here brother, the sad thing is that due to the Taylor / Root power duo more than likely dictating who can do what and when, lest outside activities affect Slipknot productivity (unless those outside activities are Stone Sour related, of course) Mick probably won't ever do it unless Slipknot break up - which I'm hoping will come sooner rather than later.
> 
> Sad, because I know deep down, that Mick Thomson doing death metal, the kind of old school, Morbid Angel influenced death metal he grew up on, would ....ing slay.



i read a lot here that Corey and jim would be dictating Slipknot and stuff, but do you have any sources on that or is it just pure speculation?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Sad, because I know deep down, that Mick Thomson doing death metal, the kind of old school, Morbid Angel influenced death metal he grew up on, would ....ing slay.


That s..t would spawn portal to hell.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 3, 2014)

This is why you shouldnt mix business & Pleasure ( if Stephanie is to blame for all this and if she isn;t you still should not mix business & pleasure )


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> i read a lot here that Corey and jim would be dictating Slipknot and stuff, but do you have any sources on that or is it just pure speculation?



You're not going to find any sources on that, only the guys in Slipknot and their lawyers know what really goes on. Hell, I'd bet half the guys in Slipknot don't even know the full story. Be evaluative and inquisitive in your questioning of why and how this has played out. Which members have let their schedules dictate when and how Slipknot operate? Which members are always doing the interviews, and saying conflicting things? I actually thought Jim Root was going to quit after going on and on about how unhappy he was with the recording of AHIG. Why was his unhappiness the focus of much of the post-release interview material? Where are the voices of many of the other members who seem to get passed over in favour of Root, Taylor and Jordison? Why did Slipknots sound dramatically change between Iowa, and start sounding very similar to another band 2 of the Slipknot members were in, for the Vol3 album?

It's fairly easy for anyone with a little intuition to come to a fairly reasonable conclusion about who is pulling the strings in Slipknot. Clue: it's not Sid, Craig, Chris or Mick, that's for sure.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 3, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You're not going to find any sources on that, only the guys in Slipknot and their lawyers know what really goes on. Hell, I'd bet half the guys in Slipknot don't even know the full story.



 If the shit hits the fan, half the guys in slipknot could start their own ....ing band.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought that they'd dissolve after Paul's death,and from the way you guys are talking,it seems that may come true.They did mention that Paul was the glue of the band.


----------



## themike (Jan 4, 2014)

I also want to just state that Ive seen slipknot dozens of times and watched every full concert stream of theirs online and I have never, ever seen Joey mess up to the point where I noticed it. I know he's getting a lot of flack on here which is fine but he's never been bad, he's just not the Mike Mangini you all wished he was. Definitely worked for the band's sound until now I think


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass (Jan 4, 2014)

It's not true, Joey posted on his facebook page that he is not leaving Slipknot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2014)

JacksonandTravellerBass said:


> It's not true, Joey posted on his facebook page that he is not leaving Slipknot.



Or he's implying he was fired.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 4, 2014)

JacksonandTravellerBass said:


> It's not true, Joey posted on his facebook page that he is not leaving Slipknot.



Wait what...  IIRC he posted a statement saying he was definitely out of the band


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Wait what...  IIRC he posted a statement saying he was definitely out of the band



His most recent message, and possibly the one he's referring to is the one that we've been seeing for the passed 3 days.


----------



## Vzmike (Jan 5, 2014)

JacksonandTravellerBass said:


> It's not true, Joey posted on his facebook page that he is not leaving Slipknot.


Correction: He said he did not LEAVE Slipknot, implying his departure was against his own will, or possibly that it wasn't the smoothest process. 

I don't know if anyone has seen the bogus statement Corey has given regarding the reasoning behind Joey's departure (which basically translates to "illegal atm haha no bueno"), but it's a fair sign that there's never going to be a straight answer to this, and most definitely not an honest one from either party.

If I HAD to guess we might get something along the lines of 'Joey's schedule with STM was too conflicting' rolleyes. Better to just let this one die with the band honestly.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 5, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I'm still waiting for a Mick Thompson Technical Death Metal band.



Not meaning to knock anyone's feels in the dirt or anything, but I really don't see Mick Thompson as being that good of a guitarist to even begin to accomplish something like that. Something chuggy and heavy, sure, but technical and challenging to play? Doubtful...

This comment did make me immediately pause and laugh but then scratch my head and go ".... Wait a minute, I don't think he's kidding"


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 5, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> Not meaning to knock anyone's feels in the dirt or anything, but I really don't see Mick Thompson as being that good of a guitarist to even begin to accomplish something like that. Something chuggy and heavy, sure, but technical and challenging to play? Doubtful...
> 
> This comment did make me immediately pause and laugh but then scratch my head and go ".... Wait a minute, I don't think he's kidding"





don't fool yourself, dude is a very good guitarist, that it doesn't show in slipknot doesn't mean he can't do it.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think he's a terrible guitar player, but a lot of his stuff is just very basic, fast chord movement. He's great within his genre, but I couldn't imagine him pulling off Necrophagist-esque music any time soon.

:edit:

If he really does have the ability to play better than what he's doing in that video, I'd certainly love to see it. I wouldn't deny his ability, but going by what I've seen, I don't see him on a level like this for instance:


----------



## manu80 (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah look like a Neswted sydrom, we can play and do other bands but not you....
as much as i like slipknot, the real deal ,as they state they're brothers and stuf was to stop after paul's death.now without JJ, it will look like any other band, that will keep going on because of contracts and money....too bad....
Evryone can be replaced but in their concept, i doubt it...


----------



## themike (Jan 5, 2014)

manu80 said:


> yeah look like a Neswted sydrom, we can play and do other bands but not you....



I doubt it - everyone in Slipknot has been playing in other bands for years from Clown to Sid. Joey has been doing bands like the Murderdolls for a long time.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 5, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> I don't think he's a terrible guitar player, but a lot of his stuff is just very basic, fast chord movement. He's great within his genre, but I couldn't imagine him pulling off Necrophagist-esque music any time soon.



No one here has said he is on that level, nor do I think he'd make a Necrophagist or Spawn of Possession style band. Considering he grew up on old school death metal, I think his band would sound more like Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Nile, Malevolent Creation etc, and would be on their level for technicality. It seems a bit sad that you're more interested in how "good" a guitarist he is, more than the potential quality of the music he might make, but I suppose that is a bit of an unfortunate symptom of modern metal fans.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 5, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> No one here has said he is on that level, nor do I think he'd make a Necrophagist or Spawn of Possession style band. Considering he grew up on old school death metal, I think his band would sound more like Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Nile, Malevolent Creation etc, and would be on their level for technicality. It seems a bit sad that you're more interested in how "good" a guitarist he is, more than the potential quality of the music he might make, but I suppose that is a bit of an unfortunate symptom of modern metal fans.



And the measurement of "good" is speed and technicality. That's the stuff that makes me want to headbutt the majority of metal guitarist I run into. Inevitably most conversations at some point lead to "but________ can play uber techspeed!! SWEEP DIMINSHED LEGATTO" 







If you can't write memorable riffs, GTFO. Slipknot has some memorable riffs...can't say I remember many tech-death riffs that evoke the same response. It's basically writing music vs masturbation, and Thompson gets that


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 5, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> And the measurement of "good" is speed and technicality. That's the stuff that makes me want to headbutt the majority of metal guitarist I run into. Inevitably most conversations at some point lead to "but________ can play uber techspeed!! SWEEP DIMINSHED LEGATTO"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth. Bit of common ....ing sense that is missing in a lot of metal musicians these days.


----------



## tm20 (Jan 5, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> If you can't write memorable riffs, GTFO. Slipknot has some memorable riffs...can't say I remember many tech-death riffs that evoke the same response. It's basically *writing music vs masturbation*, and Thompson gets that



Mick actually likes both  (skip to 5:44)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 5, 2014)

I watched that interview years ago. Always cracks me up.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 5, 2014)

Y'all are arguing about _theoretical_ bands now...


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 5, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> No one here has said he is on that level, nor do I think he'd make a Necrophagist or Spawn of Possession style band. Considering he grew up on old school death metal, I think his band would sound more like Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Nile, Malevolent Creation etc, and would be on their level for technicality. It seems a bit sad that you're more interested in how "good" a guitarist he is, more than the potential quality of the music he might make, but I suppose that is a bit of an unfortunate symptom of modern metal fans.



Quality of music is subjective. To some people bands that play like that are just more interesting or better quality. I like Slipknot. I'm not hating on him or his ability to play, but I don't consider his playing all that technical. Morbid Angel either really. They're great bands, but their material isn't ridiculously hard to play. I'm not trying to flame or anything, this is just my opinion. I don't consider his playing to be super amazing in terms of technique. He plays what he plays very well, and that's all he needs to do imo.



RagtimeDandy said:


> And the measurement of "good" is speed and technicality. That's the stuff that makes me want to headbutt the majority of metal guitarist I run into. Inevitably most conversations at some point lead to "but________ can play uber techspeed!! SWEEP DIMINSHED LEGATTO"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not only misinterpreting what I said, but also getting too offended by something that wasn't even offensive. No one said he has to be able to sweep like a maniac or play super fast. I'm not saying Spawn of Possession or Wormed for instance are better because of their technicality. To my ears it's just more interesting. It's not like I was forcing my opinion on you or stating it as a fact. Even the riff structure in those bands is more complex. I could care less about their lead technique. Riffs being memorable is also subjective to the listener. Some people would say their riffs are forgettable. I'm not saying it, but it's definitely debatable because it's personal taste.

That's the stuff that makes me want to headbutt the majority of metal guitarists I run into. They think their opinion is fact and that if someone else doesn't share that opinion then they're clearly a lesser human being, musician, and an idiot.


----------



## Path (Jan 5, 2014)

^^


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Never been a big slipknot fan but Joey was a good enough drummer.

Though I do love me some Scar the Martyr so I'm happy with how that's going to play on now.


----------



## Necris (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm interested in seeing how many more original members they can lose/kick out before they call it a day like I remember them claiming they would have.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 5, 2014)

Slipknot lineup 2015


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 5, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> You're not only misinterpreting what I said, but also getting too offended by something that wasn't even offensive. No one said he has to be able to sweep like a maniac or play super fast. I'm not saying Spawn of Possession or Wormed for instance are better because of their technicality. To my ears it's just more interesting. It's not like I was forcing my opinion on you or stating it as a fact. Even the riff structure in those bands is more complex. I could care less about their lead technique. Riffs being memorable is also subjective to the listener. Some people would say their riffs are forgettable. I'm not saying it, but it's definitely debatable because it's personal taste.
> 
> That's the stuff that makes me want to headbutt the majority of metal guitarists I run into. They think their opinion is fact and that if someone else doesn't share that opinion then they're clearly a lesser human being, musician, and an idiot.



Speaking of statements that make me want to headbutt...





It is abundantly clear you've been offended by my opinion. I was not offended, I think what I do and am willing to argue a point. If I am wrong, so be it, if I am right, so be it.

First you stated Mick Thompson was not a good enough guitarist based upon his more simplistic style, and indicated that you view the more shreddy, technical guitarists as being "better". Already you've contradicted yourself if you're going to argue subjectivity. My opinion was incorrect in your mind, yet you're stating a subjective opinion in which your view of guitarists is the correct one. "They think their opinion is fact". A fact could be defined as an absolute, correct truth, and your previous statements are implying that your subjective view is the correct one (again, you claimed Thompson was not "good" enough to write a tech death record, implying good = technical, so since Thompson =/=technical, Thompson =/= "good"). And you're going to pull the subjectivity card...

Truth be told, I could care less, it's just music. But that's just my opinion....(man)


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 5, 2014)

... Are you being serious right now? You're literally going to be that guy right now? Really? Jeff Bridges?


----------



## joshthysia (Jan 5, 2014)

I hear David Silveria needs a job...


----------



## bifftannen (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with the people that think Slipknot should just call it a day and leave with dignity.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 6, 2014)

I think they should reform under a new name and have all the original/current members play on the record and then part ways, but the Slipknot brand is way to big for that to ever happen.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 6, 2014)

Urgh "Slipknot brand". 

I know that's what it is, but the teenager in me just recoils at the sound of that.

Oh to be young and unaware of the realities of marketing and the music industry again.


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2014)

I swear I'm not just picking guys who would look like Joey when wearing a jumpsuit and mask but Jon left JFAC recently and I think he could definitely hold his own during an audition too. What do you guys think?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 6, 2014)

Not read the whole thread tbf but not sure why joey is getting stick for not being a great drummer, I not seen Slipknot live but when he was playing with Rob Zombie he was awesome, totally on it and tight as a ducks ar$e and I have always had a soft spot for The Murderdolls too and his stuff on the Roadrunner United CD.....

Whether he was fired or not, I think it could turn out to be the best thing to happen to him as Slipknot has turned in to a beast in the same terms as I think GnR did, the band and the legend for want of a better word is now too big for the sum of its remaining parts, plus none of the members really seem to be in a hurry to make a new record work regardless of all the talk


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 6, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> I don't think he's a terrible guitar player, but a lot of his stuff is just very basic, fast chord movement. He's great within his genre, but I couldn't imagine him pulling off Necrophagist-esque music any time soon.



I don't see the Necrophagist pulling off any Necrophagist-esque music anytime soon either. 

I think it's been said to death but just because it's overly technical doesn't mean it's good. Half of the "technical death metal" bands I've heard bore the living shit out of me.

How many people can hum the main riffs to Paranoid or Iron Man? Pretty much everyone. How many people actually remember the riffs to Nile's "Enduring the Eternal Molestation of Flame"?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 6, 2014)

themike said:


> I swear I'm not just picking guys who would look like Joey when wearing a jumpsuit and mask but Jon left JFAC recently and I think he could definitely hold his own during an audition too. What do you guys think?




I think Jon would be highly over qualified for the gig, but the paycheck would be quite nice so I doubt he'd mind


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> I think Jon would be highly over qualified for the gig, but the paycheck would be quite nice so I doubt he'd mind


 
At the end of the day it's a job for these guys so I'm sure they'd be OK with it. Maybe Shannon Lucas would be down to try too! I'm sure Kevin Talley already has an audition booked as well


----------



## isispelican (Jan 6, 2014)

Dont know about the last few years but lets not forget the things they've achieved, I always think it's pathetic when people talk so much shit about them.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

isispelican said:


> Dont know about the last few years but lets not forget the things they've achieved, I always think it's pathetic when people talk so much shit about them.



Well, let's be honest: there are 2 members that just hit oil drums and are described as essential. Kind of low hanging fruit.


----------



## Majkel (Jan 6, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> I think Jon would be highly over qualified for the gig, but the paycheck would be quite nice so I doubt he'd mind



Isn't over qualified where you want to be? Does anyone take a gig with a band of Slipknots size to get some practice in?


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 6, 2014)

Majkel said:


> Isn't over qualified where you want to be? Does anyone take a gig with a band of Slipknots size to get some practice in?


As my old Slovakian piano teacher used to tell me, "The Olympian strongman lifts 500 kilogram at home to lift 400 kilogram at the tournament". 

Or in my case, torturing a young me by making me practice complicated or fast songs even faster, and then with a blues feel to it (that I still had to keep perfect), before recitals. 
I don't know how, but it definitely worked to get my timing spot on.

That was before I quit piano lessons to start guitar, because of getting into bands like SOAD and Slipknot. Now I torture myself the same way. 

Not really relevant to what you said, the idea that a drummer would play at his full capabilities at a concert just reminded me of that story.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 6, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Well, let's be honest: there are 2 members that just hit oil drums and are described as essential. Kind of low hanging fruit.



Both of them do backing vocals in certain songs, Chris especially. If I'm not mistaken, Clown performs vocals on 'Danger - Keep Away".

Also Clown does a lot of video work for the band, especially fort eh DVD's they've done and the video for Snuff.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 6, 2014)

I HOPE HE AINT QUITTING BECAUSE SLIPNOT WAS MY FAVORITE BAND THEY WONT BE IF THEY BRAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 6, 2014)

So... I guess none of you read what Joey posts on FaceBook?

He posted this january 2nd 2014:



> To my fans, friends, and associates...
> 
> I would like to start the New Year by addressing the recent rumors and speculation regarding my departure from Slipknot. I want to make it very clear that I DID NOT QUIT SLIPKNOT. This band has been my life for the last 18 years, and I would never abandon it, or my fans. This news has shocked and blindsided me as much as it has all of you. While there is much I would like to say, I must remain silent to further details at this time. I would like to thank you all for your unwavering love and support, and wish everyone a very happy and healthy New Year.
> 
> -Joey



So... yeah...


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2014)

TheBloodstained said:


> So... I guess none of you read what Joey posts on FaceBook?
> 
> He posted this january 2nd 2014:
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure we've all read it? 

Whether he quit or was kicked out, it's obvious he's not in the band anymore


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 6, 2014)

themike said:


> I'm pretty sure we've all read it?
> 
> Whether he quit or was kicked out, it's obvious he's not in the band anymore


Until I see/read/hear something more detailed about this incident I will remain sceptical...
In my book nothing is certain at this point


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2014)

TheBloodstained said:


> Until I see/read/hear something more detailed about this incident I will remain sceptical...
> In my book nothing is certain at this point


 
Blabbermouth, run by Roadrunner Records, continues to print the articles so when the bands own label is pressing the info I think it's safe to say it's true to an extent.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 6, 2014)

themike said:


> Blabbermouth, run by Roadrunner Records, continues to print the articles so when the bands own label is pressing the info I think it's safe to say it's true to an extent.


Point taken...

But still... you know... what if... eeeehh... could they... uuuhhhmmm... maybe some... naaaaahhh...

DAMN YOU! 
Don't break my last desperate hope of my old teenage blast-of-the-past band staying together, even though I don't really care if they do stay together because they've been boring since, and including, Vol. 3! 

My inner teenager will die with SlipKnot! 

/imanutcase


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2014)

TheBloodstained said:


> Point taken...
> 
> But still... you know... what if... eeeehh... could they... uuuhhhmmm... maybe some... naaaaahhh...
> 
> ...


 
I saw how big your reply was was prepared to get yelled at  LOL

Trust me, Im sure we all wish it didn't happen but things happen and I'm sure the band will continue. I'm also sure Joey will keep up with Scar The Martyr and be out there and Slipknot will still put out music that sounds like Slipknot with a drummer equal to, or exceedingly better than, Joey.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 6, 2014)

themike said:


> I saw how big your reply was was prepared to get yelled at  LOL
> 
> Trust me, Im sure we all wish it didn't happen but things happen and I'm sure the band will continue. I'm also sure Joey will keep up with Scar The Martyr and be out there and Slipknot will still put out music that sounds like Slipknot with a drummer equal to, or exceedingly better than, Joey.


Read my reply in the voice of Jim Carrey as Ace Ventura! That only makes it better! 

Scar The Martyr... it's one of those bands that has all the elements that I normally like, and who manages to make them all sound insanely boring together 
Cool concept - half assed execution


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 6, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I don't see the Necrophagist pulling off any Necrophagist-esque music anytime soon either.



Touche'



canuck brian said:


> I think it's been said to death but just because it's overly technical doesn't mean it's good. Half of the "technical death metal" bands I've heard bore the living shit out of me.
> 
> How many people can hum the main riffs to Paranoid or Iron Man? Pretty much everyone. How many people actually remember the riffs to Nile's "Enduring the Eternal Molestation of Flame"?



I never claimed it did. I just said that's what my personal interests are and it's subjective. I'm not forcing my tastes on anyone. Like what you like. It's fine. 

I can't agree with that 2nd part though for many reasons. The time that Black Sabbath released those songs it was literally a breakthrough not only for rock and metal as a genre, but music as a whole. Not much sounded like that before them. If we're going by how many people like a band to determine how good they are then I'm just going to stop there. There are tons of artists out there who release some terrible (or what I believe to be terrible music. Kanye West for example) music but still have tons of fans. That's just how it is. It doesn't mean that since they're more popular or accessible that it must be better music, or at least not to me. I'm sure 99% of you here can relate to that since this is a guitar oriented forum.

Still, Black Sabbath is iconic. Not many people in the world of songwriting, guitar playing, or even music in general can come close to them.

I really couldn't say anything about that Nile song because I've never heard it and I'm also not a fan of the band as I find them boring.


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2014)

TheBloodstained said:


> Scar The Martyr... it's one of those bands that has all the elements that I normally like, and who manages to make them all sound insanely boring together
> Cool concept - half assed execution



Agreed and I think what kills is for me is the 8 strings. If they played 7s or something less muddy I think it has potential to be great. I mean thats just me but with tunings that low the guitars lose their bite.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 6, 2014)

fwd0120 said:


> I HOPE HE AINT QUITTING BECAUSE SLIPNOT WAS MY FAVORITE BAND THEY WONT BE IF THEY BRAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!


Holy caps lock Batman.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

ZachK said:


> Both of them do backing vocals in certain songs, Chris especially. If I'm not mistaken, Clown performs vocals on 'Danger - Keep Away".
> 
> Also Clown does a lot of video work for the band, especially fort eh DVD's they've done and the video for Snuff.



Right. Backup vocals. Essential stuff there. Video could never be done without them. I'm not trying to be a dick to you, but they're interchangeable.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 6, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Right. Backup vocals. Essential stuff there. Video could never be done without them. I'm not trying to be a d*ck to you, but they're interchangeable.



Had to edit due to work filters otherwise my post wouldn't appear, haha. 

Not to be rude, but have you ever been to one of their shows? Their live show is phenomenal. Their percussionists do a great job of adding intensity and attitude to their live show. So yes, I'd say that they are essential to Slipknot. Their shows would be nowhere near as intense without them.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2014)

I have. Saw them on their first album tour with Machine Head and... someone else. Wasn't a bad show.

I'm not saying they aren't fun, but they could certainly grab another dude in a mask as a hype man if the clown guy quit - as an example.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 6, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Right. Backup vocals. Essential stuff there. Video could never be done without them. I'm not trying to be a dick to you, but they're interchangeable.



Actually, yeah they are essential. Quite a few of the songs have backup vocals that are essential to making the song work. And usually, those two perform them on the album. 



abandonist said:


> I have. Saw them on their first album tour with Machine Head and... someone else. Wasn't a bad show.
> 
> I'm not saying they aren't fun, but they could certainly grab another dude in a mask as a hype man if the clown guy quit - as an example.



Sure they're "interchangeable" but bringing in someone different would change the sound completely.

Quite honestly Clown comes up with a lot of things most people wouldn't think of. And the fact that he actually has emotion invested in the music makes the ideas he comes up with for the videos that much better. 

You can tell someone what you want in the video, but when you have someone that helped write it be a part of the video creation, that takes it to a different level imo. 




xCaptainx said:


> Had to edit due to work filters otherwise my post wouldn't appear, haha.
> 
> Not to be rude, but have you ever been to one of their shows? Their live show is phenomenal. Their percussionists do a great job of adding intensity and attitude to their live show. So yes, I'd say that they are essential to Slipknot. Their shows would be nowhere near as intense without them.



Agreed, their live show was intense when I saw them in '09. Sadly Clown wasn't there as he had family matters to deal with that came up unexpectedly the day before my show


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 8, 2014)

fwd0120 said:


> I HOPE HE AINT QUITTING BECAUSE SLIPNOT WAS MY FAVORITE BAND THEY WONT BE IF THEY BRAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!



Why can't they be your favourite band if they break up? Mudvayne are one of my favourite bands (based on LD50 and TEOATTC) and they split up - that doesn't change the awesome music they made on the two albums that made them one of my favourite bands.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Why can't they be your favourite band if they break up? Mudvayne are one of my favourite bands (based on LD50 and TEOATTC) and they split up - that doesn't change the awesome music they made on the two albums that made them one of my favourite bands.


Exactly Guns N Roses is my favorite and they broke up before I was born, the music still stays the same, nothing magically happens to music when a band breaks up.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 8, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Exactly Guns N Roses is my favorite and they broke up before I was born, the music still stays the same, nothing magically happens to music when a band breaks up.



Except for sometimes, the new music starts to suck.. 

The mentality of "The bad broke up, I can't lie them anymore" is really stupid. There's no reason for it


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

ZachK said:


> Except for sometimes, the new music starts to suck..
> 
> The mentality of "The bad broke up, I can't lie them anymore" is really stupid. There's no reason for it


Chinese Democracy kicked ass!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Chinese Democracy kicked ass!



I can never take your opinions seriously anymore.

...Okay, Better was a damn good song, I'll give you that.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can never take your opinions seriously anymore.


 I enjoyed it, plus the guitar playing on that album is amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

That's true. When you have Bumblefoot, Buckethead, Richard Fortus, and Robin Finck on one album, it's bound to have some awesome guitar stuff. 

Aaaand thread derail! We need more info from Joey.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 8, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I enjoyed it, plus the guitar playing on that album is amazing.



Good ol' Robin Finck <3

I'd like to throw Dirk Verbeuren (Soilwork, did drums for Sybreed's 'Antares') in to the pot for "drummers who could replace Joey".


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Buckethead and Ron Thal played on solo's on the album as well. But Robin is a bad MOFO too.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 9, 2014)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Good ol' Robin Finck <3
> 
> I'd like to throw Dirk Verbeuren (Soilwork, did drums for Sybreed's 'Antares') in to the pot for "drummers who could replace Joey".


Dirk Verbeuren could replace every drummer on the planet - at the same time.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 9, 2014)

Any news about the drama?
I heard a rumor about CBS copyrighting the name "Tormented Skins".
Should be a reality show with Mike Portnoy, Dave Lombardo and Joey Jordison, featuring guest appearances from Gene Hoglan, Bill Ward and Igor Cavalera.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 9, 2014)

Gene Holgan would be a decent replacement too


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 9, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Why can't they be your favourite band if they break up? Mudvayne are one of my favourite bands (based on LD50 and TEOATTC) and they split up - that doesn't change the awesome music they made on the two albums that made them one of my favourite bands.



Mudvayne is only on hiatus because of Hellyeah, they didn't split up.


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 9, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I enjoyed it, plus the guitar playing on that album is amazing.



I like Chinese Democracy as well. It's a mess of an album but it has some good songs. It's way better than Death Magnetic. (speaking of bands who are now shadow of their former selves)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> I like Chinese Democracy as well. It's a mess of an album but it has some good songs. It's way better than Death Magnetic. (speaking of bands who are now shadow of their former selves)


Here's my opinion on albums like Chinese Democracy and Death Magnetic where people say the bands don't sound like themselves anymore. If you tried listening to it as if those albums were the bands first albums and they're a new band, and you just listened to the music without holding the bands previous works in consideration would they still have the popular opinion they have about them now?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 9, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Mudvayne is only on hiatus because of Hellyeah, they didn't split up.



Yeah, things seem real cosy in the Mudvayne camp right now, with Chad and Greg completely freezing Matt and Ryan out - Ryan stating that he didn't even know if he was still in the band or not at one point.


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 9, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Here's my opinion on albums like Chinese Democracy and Death Magnetic where people say the bands don't sound like themselves anymore. If you tried listening to it as if those albums were the bands first albums and they're a new band, and you just listened to the music without holding the bands previous works in consideration would they still have the popular opinion they have about them now?



But I like Chinese Democracy. Axl is a mess but at least he tries to do new stuff, he tried some industrial vibes here and there, and there's even flamenco on it. Whereas Death Magnetic is a desperate attempt of Old Ass Metallica trying to sound like Teenage Metallica which didn't really work as expected


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 9, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yeah, things seem real cosy in the Mudvayne camp right now, with Chad and Greg completely freezing Matt and Ryan out - Ryan stating that he didn't even know if he was still in the band or not at one point.



It sucks.

I like some Hellyeah stuff but Mudvayne is way better.


----------



## Majkel (Jan 9, 2014)

ZachK said:


> Gene Holgan would be a decent replacement too



Really? You can imagine Gene Hoglan in a jumpsuit and a mask?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Majkel said:


> Really? You can imagine Gene Hoglan in a jumpsuit and a mask?


My thoughts exactly lol.


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2014)

Slipknot: So boring, their thread is now about Guns 'n Roses.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Majkel said:


> Really? You can imagine Gene Hoglan in a jumpsuit and a mask?



He is ugly enough to not need one.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Randy said:


> Slipknot: So boring, their thread is now about Guns 'n Roses.


----------



## Necris (Jan 9, 2014)

Randy said:


> Slipknot: So boring, their thread is now about Guns 'n Roses.



I'm pretty sure no-one would mind if you put a mask on Axl Rose.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 9, 2014)

Majkel said:


> Really? You can imagine Gene Hoglan in a jumpsuit and a mask?



In terms of style I think he could fit quite well. Looks maybe not so much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm confused as to why Gene wouldn't fit in, look-wise?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm confused as to why Gene wouldn't fit in, look-wise?


Gene's a pretty big guy, but he is a drum god  and also Mick wouldn't be able to put him on his shoulders after every show


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2014)

That 2nd part is true.  But Gene has lost quite a bit of weight recently. He's tall as .... still, but he's a lot skinnier now.


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That 2nd part is true.  But Gene has lost quite a bit of weight recently. He's tall as .... still, but he's a lot skinnier now.



If that's true, he and Mick probably look like twins now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2014)

I think he's actually skinnier than Mick.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Randy said:


> If that's true, he and Mick probably look like twins now.


 Maybe they'll become buds and make that kick ass tech death album Mick should've made already.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 10, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Maybe they'll become buds and make that kick ass tech death album Mick should've made already.


*mind=blown*

That would be the best thing to happen to metal in a long time.


----------



## cronux (Jan 10, 2014)

with all the stuff going around Slipknot it seems to me that we have this on our hands:






writing a new record without the original bass player and drummer will definitely be a challenge... they can write whatever they want but please, enough with the infinite clean vocals crap 

Corey needs to get his shit together... in fact - the whole band should get their shit together and write another IOWA record but somehow I don't see that happening


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 10, 2014)

Majkel said:


> Really? You can imagine Gene Hoglan in a jumpsuit and a mask?



Joey is so fat lately and he has a beard, he is doing a great impersonation of Gene Hoglan. I guess Gene would fit the bill perfectly judging by his playing and also his appearance! lol


----------



## ZachK (Jan 10, 2014)

cronux said:


> with all the stuff going around Slipknot it seems to me that we have this on our hands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love another IOWAesque record, but I doubt it'll happen .They've progressed past that style, (progressed as in changed), and I don't see them going backwards any time soon. 

They aren't 25 anymore, hell, Sid is the youngest at 35. 

Though I do agree, moar dirty vox


----------



## themike (Jan 13, 2014)

ZachK said:


> I'd love another IOWAesque record, but I doubt it'll happen .They've progressed past that style, (progressed as in changed), and I don't see them going backwards any time soon.
> 
> They aren't 25 anymore, hell, Sid is the youngest at 35.
> 
> Though I do agree, moar dirty vox


 
Id agree with you but their best friend died, and another one was kicked out of the band after 15+ years. I would say theres a little room for some aggression again


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 13, 2014)

It's been said but I wanted to note again how much Scar the martyr sucks. It's just so terrible... what a waste of talented players.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 13, 2014)

^Really? I thought it was good. Not amazing, but definitely not terrible. I'm intrigued by the band, so I'll see if they can come up with something better.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe Slipknot is intent on leading their fans on by keeping the possibility of new material up in the air,so they can keep fans and revenue without the hassle of the whole recording process.Slipknot is old news,and replacing members will only change the sound more and more,which is detrimental compared to the reactions of their last two albums.

My :
I liked Vol.2.All Hope is Gone wasn't really good though...


----------



## themike (Jan 13, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> It's been said but I wanted to note again how much Scar the martyr sucks. It's just so terrible... what a waste of talented players.


 

The guitar tuninings ruin it for me. If they were in B or C I'd probably dig it


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 13, 2014)

To me it sounds like American radio metal / hard rock by numbers, just tuned lower. Sure it's not the worst thing ever created, I'd listen to STM over listening to drivel like Disturbed or Godsmack but that's not saying much of anything since I might almost prefer listening to a jackhammer on the road outside my house than those bands. I just found STM reaaaalllllly generic.


----------



## fps (Jan 13, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> It's been said but I wanted to note again how much Scar the martyr sucks. It's just so terrible... what a waste of talented players.



I thought it was very generic stuff, and I was disappointed Joey wasn't choosing a new band in order to push his style and undoubted talents. If anything they sound further down the road I feel Slipknot have gone too far down. I'm hoping the next Slipknot album is ....ing livid. Get the tempo up, get some new sounds in there.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 13, 2014)

fps said:


> I thought it was very generic stuff, and I was disappointed Joey wasn't choosing a new band in order to push his style and undoubted talents. If anything they sound further down the road I feel Slipknot have gone too far down. I'm hoping the next Slipknot album is ....ing livid. Get the tempo up, get some new sounds in there.



Yes.... lots of yes. Slipknot hasn't been entertaining since Iowa


----------



## ZachK (Jan 13, 2014)

themike said:


> Id agree with you but their best friend died, and another one was kicked out of the band after 15+ years. I would say theres a little room for some aggression again



Fair enough.

Hopefully the channel their anger into the music. 

I think there's gonna be a song or two that's on the more mellow side in dedication to Paul. 

But I hope theres a lot of heavy shit to be heard


----------



## themike (Jan 13, 2014)

ZachK said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Hopefully the channel their anger into the music.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. I wish I could tell you I hated "All Hope Is Gone" as an album and despise "Snuff" but I kinda dig their soft spurts from time to time. To me thats the beauty of metal... you can play soft to heavy and still be accepted as a heavy band but don't twist it - Heretic Anthem and heavy IOWA songs still rule my world


----------



## ZachK (Jan 13, 2014)

themike said:


> Agreed. I wish I could tell you I hated "All Hope Is Gone" as an album and despise "Snuff" but I kinda dig their soft spurts from time to time. To me thats the beauty of metal... you can play soft to heavy and still be accepted as a heavy band but don't twist it - Heretic Anthem and heavy IOWA songs still rule my world



I've yet to find a Slipknot record, or song I don't like. I like them all for vastly different reasons.

Left Behind is one of my all time favourites.


----------

